# might buy z



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I just talked to a guy who is willing to sell a 1977 280z. He asked what I wantedfor my car and i said 2000 so he was like bring it over and we'll talk just wondering what a '77 z with 107k miles on it in good condition should go for. I looked at it and it is clean no bondo or big dents, paint is good, and the engine runs smooth. I am going to drive it tonight.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Check for rust...
that's the huge thing with older S30's (Z cars).. rust

Rust in framerails, and floorboards. Check to make sure the Electronic Fuel Injection wires are good, and double check everything....
especially the battery tray.

$2000 is a greta price for a 280Z.. good luck!

Btw is it the 5-speed model or Automtic or 4-speed?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Its pretty much rust free from what i saw earlier (I'll look again later), but it's been here in az for it's whole life so there shouldn't be much. The wireing for the injectors is good have actually been replaced including the injectors. It's the 4-speed which is fine by me except for highway mileage.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

What an ASS. I told him that I could get 2grand for my chevy ( I was offered that much a few months ago but wasn't wanting to sell at the time), and he said bring it down so I can see it. While we were driving he finally told me that he was wanting at least 3500 for the Z. So I'm like why did you tell me to come then why didn't you just tell me that in the first place I almost kicked him out of the car right there. 
So much for that chance. DAMN DAMN DAMN


----------



## bang847 (Nov 11, 2003)

hey if your willing to buy a dirty 240z I got one but im in Los Angeles


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

bang847 said:


> hey if your willing to buy a dirty 240z I got one but im in Los Angeles



I'm not looking for a dirty Z really. The one I was talking about was in pretty good shape. I just want a Z, period. How much are you asking, and would it make the drive out here.


----------



## bang847 (Nov 11, 2003)

I think it would make the drive there.
I'm willing for let it go for 800
but honestly it is a better deal for peopple in so-cal since it can be parted out for alot more money.
It isnt really a restoration car because it has a salvaged title but it rus good and has the original drivetrain.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if you really want a Z...
go to www.zcar.com under the classifieds...
they have TONS of Z cars for sale in almost every state.

also try www.classiczcars.com


----------

